# I have a partial HDX Credit for someone.



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Have a $30.00 credit for HDX7 will give to first request. Offer came with my PS4 already have a FireHD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's probably non-transferable. . . .you might want to check.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

redshift1 said:


> Have a $30.00 credit for HDX7 will give to first request. Offer came with my PS4 already have a FireHD.


I'd love to know your thoughts on the PS4. I want to buy my husband one for Christmas, but I'm really concerned about all the consoles that have been DOA.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Mandy said:


> I'd love to know your thoughts on the PS4. I want to buy my husband one for Christmas, but I'm really concerned about all the consoles that have been DOA.


Incremental improvement but the lack of games is a problem now. If you have a PS3 it might be better to wait or buy a used one because of the catalog of games currently available.

Hard to say what's up with the DOA's, no problems for me but DOA's reported on the reliable sites so somethings up.

Let me know what types of games you are looking for.

Goes without saying eBay and Craigslist are to be avoided for this item unless you like gambling.

.


----------



## goose (Oct 9, 2010)

If you find a way to transfer and if it hasnt been claimed i snare it for our daughter


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

goose said:


> If you find a way to transfer and if it hasnt been claimed i snare it for our daughter


Ann was right they won't transfer which is kind of crazy since I just bought a new FireHD7. Why give me a voucher for something I just bought and is registered to my Amazon account. Good luck.

BMVQ-WPJZWN-9BWGCP

.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

redshift1 said:


> Incremental improvement but the lack of games is a problem now. If you have a PS3 it might be better to wait or buy a used one because of the catalog of games currently available.
> 
> Hard to say what's up with the DOA's, no problems for me but DOA's reported on the reliable sites so somethings up.
> 
> ...


Hmm, maybe the PS3 is the better way to go then. He has a PS4 that he hasn't played in a while. We just bought a new TV and the picture quality is 1000x better, so I think he'll enjoy a new Playstation. He's not a hardcore gamer by any means. I'll be buying him GTA5 and probably some racing-type games, at least. Probably some family games like the Mario line as well.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, if you just bought your HD7, Amazon is usually very generous and may be willing to give you a credit or partial refund if you ask.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mandy said:


> Oh yeah, if you just bought your HD7, Amazon is usually very generous and may be willing to give you a credit or partial refund if you ask.


Not likely. . . the credit is for the HDX7 if I understand correctly.

And it sounds like it's nothing to do with Amazon, but rather a credit offered by the game console people.

Still, it never hurts to ask. . .Amazon is amazingly customer centric and responsive to these sorts of things. The worst they can do is say 'no'.

Or. . . . . if only YOU can use it, perhaps you can purchase it for someone else who's considering one. I did this once for a friend who wanted to get his wife a Kindle. I had a voucher from a special offer and I used it to buy the device un-registered and then gave it to him and he paid me what it'd cost me.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not likely. . . the credit is for the HDX7 if I understand correctly.


Oops, I didn't catch that the offer was for an HDX7.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And it sounds like it's nothing to do with Amazon, but rather a credit offered by the game console people.


The offer came from Amazon by email:

Dear Amazon.com Customer,

"We would like to thank you for ordering a PlayStation 4 console. You have qualified for a special $30 credit towards the purchase of Kindle Fire HDX 7". Offer is valid through November, 22 2013 at 11:59 p.m. (PST)."

I tried explaining to the CS person that I already had 2 Kindle's but they would not relent. Funny thing is there will be no end of special sales
of Kindles this Christmas.

.


----------

